# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Frases que enganchan

## moimoi

Aqui podriamos recopilar frases o eslogans que enganchen para hacer publicidad o para decir al final de cada función o rutina.
Por ejemplo:
"Creer no es ver, Ver es creer"

----------


## Marco Antonio

Una que tengo yo siempre en mente es.....

UFFFFF como me está poniendo la tia de rojo de la primera fila!!!!, todos se rién menos la tia de rojo que se pone más roja aún... sobre todo cuando hincho el globo que tengo metido en el pantalón mediante una perilla.

----------


## ignoto

Una vez saqué a una morena increible con un escote descomunal.
Le pedí que se volviera asentar inmediatamente con la frase:
"Vuelve a sentarte porque contigo aquí no consigo estar pendiente de la cuerda".

Todo el mundo se rió menos mi esposa.
No sé por qué a ella no le hizo gracia.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Misterios de la naturaleza.
Creo que hay un documental del National Geographic explicando este extraño comportamiento.

----------


## SEJO

El otro dia un amigo mago me comento sobre un gag q hace en ciertas ocaciones.

En el momento de devolver la carta elejida a el abanico le dice al espectador  "Como nos gustaria que nos digan todas las mujeres...............ponela por donde mas te guste"

Me parecio bastante gracioso.

----------


## Goreneko

Cuando entra alguien a la sala: HOLAAAAAAAA!!! SEÑORAAAA!!! (saludo con la mano, y todo el mundo la mira).

Cuando hago la carta rota y recompuesta, saco a un hombre que venga con la mujer o novia. Una vez que el espectador ha roto la carta, 'accidentalmente', le hago un comentario a la parienta sobre el escote. Miro seriamente al hombre del escenario y le digo: 'hombreeeee, no la hubieras rotoooo...'.

seee... soy así de gracioso xD

----------


## Jaku Fernandez

Menuda panda de salidorros!! jajajajaj  :D 

No hay ni una "frase" que no se refiera al escote de esta o a dónde debería meterse tal cosa la otra... si es que...

Yo me decanto por:

"Es asi, macho, no le des más vueltas"

"Sin duda, hay una explicación, pero... ¿no es mejor tener un poco de ilusión en la vida?"

"Es increíble... ¡pero es así!"

"A veces me asombro de mi mismo... " (Copyright by Han Solo ;-) )

----------


## Goreneko

"... y aquí es cuando la gente aplaude..." (sí, tengo mucha influencia de Morrisson... esque me encanta jajaja).

----------


## zarkov

"Tú debes tener 44 años, porque tengo un amigo que tiene 22 y es medio g i l i p o ** s"

(Leído a Manolo Talman)

----------


## Manolo Talman

jajaja si zarkov... con esa frase cierras un espectaculo seguro y te sacan en hombros.... (del hospital)  :Wink1:

----------


## conejo de chistera

Bueno yo estuve dandole vueltas a una para abrir el espectaculo y al final se me ocurrio esta:
De lo que aqui vean esta noche (o a la hora que lo hagas) creanse la mitad, y de esa mitad que se creeyeron, por favor no se crean nada.
Y la gente se queda como diciendo, pero entonces que debemos pensar??

O por ejemplo tabien me gusta dar a entender que quieres que cojan una carta en especial para que con toda su mala leche cojan otra pero luego la aciertas y se quedan  :shock:  :shock: . 

Suerte!!

----------


## Jaku Fernandez

Si eso de la carta es genial,  :D .

Yo suelo hacerlo también. Le abres el abanico y le dices "coje una, la que quieras", y empiezas a hacer muecas cómicas señalando una carta, que incluso sacas un poquito, le guiñas un ojo, le susurras "coje éstaaa... coje éstaaaaa...", y cuando cojen otra le susurras "noooo... esa noooo...", hay gente que incluso coje la que le ofreces, jejejeje... 

Y ya cuando la tienen pones cara de fastidio y dices para ti mismo "pues hora sí que la hemos ca**do..."

Entonces te marcas tu juego y lo bordas.   :Wink:

----------


## conejo de chistera

Yo les digo, puedes cojer la que quieras y cuando cojen una vuelvo a decir, pero la que quieras eeh! no te sientas obligado a cojer esa puedes cojer la que quieras y la gente se parte jajajaja.
suerte!!

----------


## magick16

Abra cadabra...pata de cabra...si no sale hoy...saldra mañana
La mejor lejos de magia :p

----------


## zunahioshi

Una que me suele funcionar es preguntar ¿Quieres ver el juego de magia mas rapido del mundo? entonces el espectador responde que si entonces es cuando preguntas ¿quieres verlo otra vez?... genera risas :D .

----------


## shark

> Una vez saqué a una morena increible con un escote descomunal.
> Le pedí que se volviera asentar inmediatamente con la frase:
> "Vuelve a sentarte porque contigo aquí no consigo estar pendiente de la cuerda".
> 
> Todo el mundo se rió menos mi esposa.
> No sé por qué a ella no le hizo gracia.


Es que mira que son raras las mujeres , la mia tiene el mismo problema...¿serán hermanas?

----------

